# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Do you agre with the Asian guy?

## Seanp

Other than it's a typical propaganda scene, would you agree with that Europeans built "culture" in Africa or simply it's just made to cover up centuries of enslavement and Imperialism which had led to imbalance of African communities?

----------


## hgfds

No I don't agree, that does not mean that every thing he said is wrong

----------

